# My 125 Gallon CA Setup (Tons of Pics)



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been meaning to post some pics of my 125 gallon tank mostly because (even though it took me longer than it should have) many of you on here have helped me in this process. The current stock list is 1 Texas Cichlid (~3 in), 1 Firemouth (2.5 in), 1 JD (2 in.), 12 Giant Danios, BN Pleco.

Here is the full shot:










Left side of the tank:










Center of tank:










Right side of tank:










The Texas Cichlid:










The Jack Dempsey (I believe it is a male?):










The Firemouth:










What does everyone think? Any feedback would be great. Thanks.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I'll be, about time you posted pics! 

Looking good cage, that Texas has really grown from the last pics I have seen! It is also really starting to look more like a Carpintis. Unfortunately when buying from LFSs, the chances of getting some kind of Cyno/Carp mix is pretty likely. Yours looks to be a male as well, as it is lacking any kind of black markings on it's dorsal.

I would also say your JD is a male. Looks to be quite short-bodied and stocky, although it may just be the pics playing tricks on my eyes.

The Meeki is still up in the air sex wise... Although I will say I think the reason your not seeing much color from it (and the JD for that matter) is with the light colored sand and bright lighting, the fish will tend to really wash out.

You better get some more cichlids in there before they get comfortable with all that space to themselves! Those Texas's can get nasty!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Chris,

Thanks for the reply. I was going to send you a PM because I know you were looking forward to it.

What can I do about the lighting? One of the lights that come with the tank actually does not work (should have checked that when I bought a used tank I guess). So for the last couple of days (mostly because I was going to take these pictures) I took an extra light I had from a 30 gallon that is not in use. So actually all the fish had been in a half lit tank and were still very light in color. The Dempsey has actually darkened up a little more the last couple of days for some reason.

-Cage


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Check out this thread I created a couple days ago, as there are some good ideas brewing over there regarding lighting... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=241250

As for the the light that doesn't work, have you tried replacing the starters in the fixture?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep jds fm gt convicts. All seem to wash out over white substrate. The moment I put them over black they look magnificent.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *cage623*,

Your tank looks great, especially the driftwood. I would try adding some large leafed silk plants coming down from the back of the tank to help hide equipment, give your giant danios a place to retreat to and create shadows for your cichlids to feel comfortable under.

Thank you for sharing your cool tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## spk210 (Nov 2, 2011)

Your tank looks great, I'm glad that you under stocked it


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!
I like how open it looks. I will need to remove some of my rocks as my new babies start to grow.

Hoosier (ex-mbuna 180) Tank


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

What type of food are you using to feed? See some different types on top of the tank, just curious what you use. Tank looks unreal, good job!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

First off, thanks for all the complements. I was surprised that it came out as well as I did being that I spent very little on the decor for this tank. I mostly just used stuff I already had or collected rocks from the area.

*Brmst40*, as far as diet, yes there are a few different types of food seen in the one picture and that is actually not everything. I put in a basic flake food for the danios but the cichlids love it too. I also do a very small pellet for the cichlids as well as a shrimp pellet and tubiflex worms. I will be adding in some freeze dried krill now that they are a little larger. I always try to give a large variety of food and am always adding different treats for them. I feel like that balances out their diet better.

Come Tuesday I will be getting 6 juvenile cutteri to add to the mix. I am really looking forward to them as we never get anything like this in this area and it is the first time I have had fish delivered. I'll have to update once they are all settled in.

-Cage


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will hopefully be posting some new pics soon. I have them taken I just need to get them uploaded. I to a few of the cutteri who are doing well and bring more activity to the tank. Can't wait til everybody gets a little bigger.

-Cage


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

:drooling: Sigh. I need a 125, and a Texas cichlid. 4' tanks really limit what you can do with temperamental fish.

I was afraid Giant Danios would become a snack for my JD so I went with Filament Barbs. I think yours will be fine. Filaments aren't much bigger and he's never even tried to eat one. Maybe he never got the memo about being an "ambush predator."

EDIT: nice cave. JD's tend to be out & about more if they have a secure place to crash.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Tiktaalik Owner said:


> :drooling: Sigh. I need a 125, and a Texas cichlid. 4' tanks really limit what you can do with temperamental fish.
> 
> I was afraid Giant Danios would become a snack for my JD so I went with Filament Barbs. I think yours will be fine. Filaments aren't much bigger and he's never even tried to eat one. Maybe he never got the memo about being an "ambush predator."
> 
> EDIT: nice cave. JD's tend to be out & about more if they have a secure place to crash.


I know what you mean, this is my first 6' tank. I am loving it already.

As far as the danios they are very active and seem to get no attention from any of the cichlid inhabitants in the tank. But the cichlid are all rather small so we will see if that changes. My only point of disappointment with the danios is that they don't really school but at least they bring a lot of activity and occupy the upper level of the tank.

The caves are made out of rocks and old ceramic pipe or tile. I really like the pipe because it seems to blend well with the rocks in general and doesn't look too out of place.

-Cage


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are the pics I promised. Sorry about the cloudiness, I took them just after I cleaned the tank and then fed them. Normally that doesn't make a big difference but I used our DSLR camera so it picks up all that in the photos.

Here is a shot of the BN pleco while he is cleaning the glass:










A couple of the texas (still the largest of the cichlids in the tank):



















The firemouth (still not much color on it but it is showing a little now)










The JD (not as washed out as it had been)










And finally a few of the new arivals, the cutteri (they were really trying the get attention during me taking pictures, which was nice to see cause they had been a little skittish days before this)

Here they are almost schooling, trying to get in front of the camera:










I will continue to update this over the months to show the progress of their growth. And thanks for all the comments.

-Cage


----------

